# new beetle running board????



## XXXgti (Jan 20, 2002)

can anyone give me any insight as to how I change my running board on my new beetle??? Please help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mini68 (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: new beetle running board???? (XXXgti)*

You can't. They are part of the body and are welded to the frame. The only way to change the look of them would be to get covers/body kit.


----------



## gravitywell (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: new beetle running board???? (mini68)*

umm. I dented my "rocker panel" aka, the running board thing, and I have three estimates to have it replaced, one from a VW dealership.


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: new beetle running board???? (gravitywell)*

So you have to replace it? Or can the dent be removed?


----------



## kgirlbug2k (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: new beetle running board???? (blksabbath)*

pimppride on ebay makes chrome old school covers...


----------



## KliftonJK (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: new beetle running board???? (XXXgti)*

You can change it, but you'll have to cut it out and re-weld the new one in... The new one's can be had from VW for around $70-$80... Then from there it's the labor to do it.. I've had to do mine twice.








By the way, it is metal, not plastic as many people think it is.


[Modified by KliftonJK, 11:46 PM 10-2-2002]


----------



## arizonaluke2 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: new beetle running board???? (gravitywell)*

quote:[HR][/HR]umm. I dented my "rocker panel" aka, the running board thing, and I have three estimates to have it replaced, one from a VW dealership.[HR][/HR]​What were your quotes like? I dented mine and want it fixed.


----------



## Vdublove123 (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: new beetle running board???? (arizonaluke2)*

any price quotes yet on geting the runningboards fixed


----------

